# Single Dutch Male Seeking Single Female & Forever Home.....



## myheart (Jun 21, 2009)

I know I have been remiss in setting up a blog for my little foster boy Andrew Allen, but it just seemed like once I set up a blog for Katie Fluffy Underpants she ended up getting adopted. I know that adoption is a good thing, and Andy deserves a great forever home and a great girlfriend, but he is my little boy.... :blushan:

So, since I really can't keep Andy Allen forever in my home because Patrick is ruler of his roost, I am introducing my foster boy Andy to RO in the hopes that this will spark some interest for his forever parents who haven't found him yet.

Here is my foster boy, Andrew Allen....

This picture was taken the very first night he arrived. He ran around so much that he just couldn't run anymore and flopped out right where he ended his final lap. 







Some of you might remember this picture after it was fixed up for the Valentine's Day contest... I just have a thing for cute bunny-butts....  They always make me smile.






The quality of some of the pics are not very good partly from user error and because Andy Allen was always on the move when he first arrived. Too much for a youngster to do and see....LOL :biggrin2:
















It didn't take long to discover that Andy has no fear.... Here is Andy taking time to visit his big brother Slobber....






"What is my big brother looking at...?"






A little closer look....






I just missed a nose-to-nose moment 






But I did get a semi-climbing moment when Andy decided to get a very close-up look at the mountain of a big brother....






Bunny-butt off to investigate something else.... Big brother Slobber was fun to climb on, but there was so much to do and see back then. 






Well, I guess I better not post too many pics for Andy Allen's first blog post. I have a bunch more pics to post including a nice action shot (one that actually turned out because he is so fast with his binkies and 500's).

Hope you all enjoy Andrew Allen's Bachelor Blog. As I post more picks, his perspective forever parents will find out more about his wonderful personality and search out his page on PetFinder. I am almost in tears already thinking about losing my little man...:cry2

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 21, 2009)

hes very cute, hope he finds a forever home


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you need to have to dutch trains!


----------



## myheart (Jun 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think you need to have to dutch trains!



Trust me, the thought crossed my mind!!!! LOL I know where I could adopt a blue Dutch like Luna and a sable bun who looks a bit like Zappa. Mmmmm..... Two trios of the same colors.... But then I thought that I drive myself nuts trying not to get Patrick and Andy Allen confused already. :twitch:I don't know how many time I've called them by the wrong name. Then I get that look...... "You talkin' tome?!!!!" 

Andy reminds me so much of Patrick when Patrick was young and bouncy. All of the binkies, the bunny 500's, and the jumping up on the furnature to get a better look at the domain.... I just hope Andy has some zip-fun left over for his new mom, dad, and girlfriend. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 21, 2009)

myheart :hearts I'm so glad you started a Bachelor Blog for Andy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

So try a different combo of colors...


----------



## myheart (Jun 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So try a different combo of colors...



I don't thinka different color combo would help....

One night I was getting the kids ready for bed-time salad while Andy was out for run-time. The little stinker sneaked into the bunny-room as I was getting salad stuff out of the fridge. I took such a quick glance and the only thing that registered in my brain was, "Hmmmm.... Look at me... I have two tortie Dutches running around...." :shock::shock::shock: A second later, I was like, "Oh gosh!!!! Andy!!!!!" I rushed him out of the bunny-room in a hurry to avoid any fights that would have ensued because he is a dominant bun. I felt like such a dope for being so "duh" about seeing two torties in the same room. :twitch:

Nope, my guys are fine as a trio and one trio is enough for right now because of Luna's medical situation. Andy Allen is so personable that I don't think anyone would have a problem falling in love with him (just like my Patrick...).

myheart


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my... if he were closer to me, I would have to have him...what a doll baby!

Someone will snatch him up... he looks like he has a big personality!

Denise


----------



## myheart (Jun 22, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Oh my... if he were closer to me, I would have to have him...what a doll baby!
> 
> Someone will snatch him up... he looks like he has a big personality!
> 
> Denise



I don't know how many times I have said that about the bunners I see on PetFinder who are out your way.... There are some giant Flemmies on the East Coast and some beautiful Cinamons on the West Coast. Many more smaller sized rabbits in the Midwest. Not as easy to squish-up a small bunner.... 

Andy'spersonality is *huge*!!!! He is so sweet and just wants to be loved on. The more pettings and cheek rubs he can get out of me, the better. He tries so hard to get the cats to groom him with the grooming-posture and everything, but the cats just get annoyed and walk away. It break my heart to see him looking so dejected and unfulfilled. He really needs a sweet little girlfriend to take care of him. :bunnyhug:I will have to take a look to see if I have any pictures of his groom-me attempts with my cats. I know I took one recently of him with Pearl, and I might have a pic with Sidney also. Micah usually just gives Andy a swat to the head and runs away. I will have to jog my memory about the time that Micah put Andy in a head-lock.... The looks on their faces were so funny, it was just priceless... LOL 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a few more pics of little Andrew Allen that are from a while ago...

He's such a little "sniffy" guy.... always checking things out with his nose. I'm sure it was because of the smells from my trio, but Andy always has his nose to the ground. 

(Like I said, photo quality on some are not the best because Andy was always on the move. Itwas so seldom that I could catch him at rest.)
















Here is a good pic of the little man... So handsome.... 











Back to sniffing.....






Some of you might remember the pics I posted when I had built Andy's condo. Another forum member, undergunfire, had posted a myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2009)

He so cute, sounds like he has the house under his control!


----------



## myheart (Jul 2, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> He so cute, sounds like he has the house under his control!


Don't they all...!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh goodness, I'm just seeing Andrew Allen now, and I'm in love. What a sweet boy. I hope that he does find a forever home, but not just yet - I'm enjoying looking at that other Tortie lushness 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 4, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh goodness, I'm just seeing Andrew Allen now, and I'm in love. What a sweet boy. I hope that he does find a forever home, but not just yet - I'm enjoying looking at that other Tortie lushness
> 
> Jan



I will tell Andy Allen that he is starting a fan club. I know you are partial to the Dutchies just as I am. I would say that I'll put a stamp on his butt and start him on his way to you, but I did catch your thread on you new adoption. Congratulations!!!!

I guess looking at Tortie lushness will have to do for you, at least for now... 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jul 4, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> .... Some of you might remember the pics I posted when I had built Andy's condo. Another forum member, undergunfire, had posted a myheart



I didn't even realize that my post eliminated a few of the pics I had added at the end and now it is too late to edit it to add them back in. Sorry about that....

Anyhow, I was saying that I had posted a few pics of Andy's condo in the thread that undergunfire had posted on how to build a condo that is approved by the House Rabbit Society. So I posted a couple of pics to prove thatAndy wasn't my little Patrick in the condo. 











Patrick, Luna, and Zappa have been so curious about him. I have caught them all chinning Andy's condo, seen Luna grooming the little bit of his nose that he is able to stick through the wires, and watched Zappa just hang out next to his condo. Andy just eats up what little grooming and attentionhe gets, but always looks to sad when the activity is over with all too soon. Poor little guy has to have a girl who will want to be with him all of the time because Andy just wants some lovin'. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 6, 2009)

myheart, these are neat pictures of foster boy Andy. Will keep watching for more. If you get a moment, send add'l to my email addy.

I can't wait to meet him in person, have him crawl over me, and explore ... 

:hearts I'll try to smell like a bunny and maybe AllyAndy will snuggle?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 6, 2009)

I love his condo toys! Betcha he'd take a girl bunny over flip and toss jingly toys, huh?


----------



## Boz (Jul 8, 2009)

His girlfriend is at our humane society! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13956599

He is a cutie by the way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> His girlfriend is at our humane society!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13956599


CHOO CHOO!!!

Do i hear another Dutch train coming??? 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 12, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I love his condo toys! Betcha he'd take a girl bunny over flip and toss jingly toys, huh?



Very much so, TreasuredFriend. Even though Andy loves to play with his toys and swing the door to his condo, Andy's main goal is try to get grooming from anywhere he is able to, especially the cats.

I don't have as many pics of Andy Allen trying to get grooming from the cats as I thought. In the pics I do have, one is almost able to see the frustration on his little bunny face when he doesn't get what he wants. 

Here is a pic of Andy trying to get grooming from my new kitty, Sidney. Sidney has a look on her face like, "Go away kid.... I'm snuggling with the big guy (Slobbers)." (Sidney just loves to mess around with Slobber's tail, and will fall asleep nestled in his hair.)






Sidney used to like sitting in Andy's condo, probably because it was new and needed her smell in it. h34r2So the next two pics are of Andy trying to get grooming in his own territory. Sidney was in a sleepy mood because she did lick on his head for a bit, but once she stopped, Andy tried to find a better vantage point to get more.











This pic is one of Andy's last attempts to get rewarded for his "groom me" efforts from Pearl. Notice his nice groom-me posture, and the look on Pearl's face is more like, "You bug me kid....". One is almost able to see the rejection on Andy's little bunny face. 






Here are a few other pics where Andy's efforts were rewarded!!!! :biggrin2:

Someone on the forum had posted that they use a duvet cover to store their hay because the fabric breathes. So I started using a pillow case to store bits of the hay for bunners and piggies because it breathes and is easy to carry from cage to cage. 

One day Mr. Andrew Allen discovered the bag unattended.... 

"Hmmmmm.... Let's get a closer look at what is inside here...." 






"I bet the really good stuff is a bit further in...."  (Look at his little tortie tushie )






"Oh No!!!! I'm caught in the act.... Ummmm... I was just making sure the hay situation was in order..... :biggrin2:"






Andy is such a sweet little treasure!!! He is quite the catch for any girl-bun because he has charm, cuteness, and comedy all rolled up into one handsome bunny package!!! Did I forget to mention that he is still single and available...? 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2009)

Awww, poor Andy - he just can't get any lovin' from those cats 

He is such a handsome boy - love his determination to get into the pillowcase 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 13, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Awww, poor Andy - he just can't get any lovin' from those cats
> 
> He is such a handsome boy - love his determination to get into the pillowcase
> 
> Jan



I know, Jan. I can't understand why the kitties won't lovie on him more. He is so sweet when he asks, and they usually just give him a bop on the head and walk away. Poor little man....

On the bright side.... I am being treated to a bunny-500 around the dining room table this morning!!!! I am sitting here at the table poking around on RO, and this is the second time Andy has come by to run 500's around the table.:biggrin2:Let me tell you, the guy has moves!!! Every time around, he jumps over the dog's food dish, which happens to be a stainless steel mixing bowl. Andy clears it with ease.... I could see him being trained for agility jumping. I didn't hear Andy hum this time, but I have heard him hum in the past. I guess he kind of likes me, but not enough to treat me to circles and hums like my Patrick. That's okay.... Andy needs to save his special moves for his new mommy and girlfriend when he chooses them. 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great pics and wonderful update!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2009)

Andy is a pretty cute looking guy!!! So very curious too. Love the updates!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Toby is in the same boat as your little Andy. He just wants to be loved. :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2009)

my third bun (when I get one) was going to be a minirex. But turns out my #2 (Toby) actually is part minirex so my third bunny is definitely gonna be a dutchie!!! Me and my husband have fallen in love with rabbits but we just don't have the space right now. Otherwise I'd bun nap your Andy! It'll be a bachelor pad. I'll have all boys!!


----------



## myheart (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't realize it has been so long since I undated Andy's blog...!!! 

I just went to Photobucket to post more pics of Andy, but my desktop is sooooo s-l-o-w that it takes forever to get one image loaded for edit. :grumpy:I miss my laptop so much!!!! :cry1:I have such nice pics of him waiting to be posted, and I can't do it!

Anyhow, Andy Allen is doing well. I think he is very lonely, though. He has taken up sitting in my bedroom all by himself. He just sits there and sleep instead of getting his exercise in. No Bunny 500's, no binkies.... just sits there. He breaks my heart so much because I just want him to have a girlfriend to hang with, and I know he won't be able to have that here because I think four bunnies will be the maximum amount of bunnieage I am able to care for.

Andy did come out for a little bit a few nights ago. He was actually jumping up on the chair with me!!! Totally took me by surprise!! He didn't stick around for long, though. I managed to get a little bit of petting/cuddling in on him, and then he hopped down to toss some toys. I think he likes to be on the furniture when I am not in it.... He just wants to check out the domain, not cuddled by people.

Sorry about not being able to post pics.... That will be the first thing I do when my laptop comes back home! 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor little Andy. Toby does that, too. He looks around and mopes. Here's to finding our boys that special somebun!

:toast:

*clink*


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Poor little Andy. Toby does that, too. He looks around and mopes. Here's to finding our boys that special somebun!
> 
> :toast:
> 
> *clink*



I really wish that all bondings went as easily as Patrick and Luna's. It was love at first sight, expecially for Patrick. I know Naturestee was quite surprised at how well their dates went. Luna really was the right girl at the right time...

I hope Andy gets to have that experience also. He is so special! I think a sweet little girl would really perk his spirits up. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear myheart, I hope we'll see pictures soon. :sunshine:

:love: 

He is so lucky you stepped forth to give him a foster berth.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wonder if Andy would just like a boy buddy to hang out with.  Toby seems to be striking out with the ladies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I wonder if Andy would just like a boy buddy to hang out with.  Toby seems to be striking out with the ladies.


Oooohhh, now there's a thought . Would it be possible to 'try them out'?

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

If Will wouldn't kill me! Plus, it would give me a chance to steal me some Dutchies... h34r2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> If Will wouldn't kill me! Plus, it would give me a chance to steal me some Dutchies... h34r2


Stealing is such a harsh word, lets say you would be reallocating bunny cuteness resources.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If Will wouldn't kill me! Plus, it would give me a chance to steal me some Dutchies... h34r2
> ...


OK, let's go with that! :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/EmmaAndAndyFirstDate.html


----------



## myheart (Aug 19, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If Will wouldn't kill me! Plus, it would give me a chance to steal me some Dutchies... h34r2
> ...




LOL Wabbitdad!!!! There is always a differentway of saying something without losing all meaning.... "Reallocating bunny cuteness resources" :biggrin2:

Thanks TreasuredFriend for posting the link for Andy's first date. Sorry folks, without my laptop, I am dead in the water when it comes to posting pics. There will be picture overload whenthe laptopdoes come back though. 

Andrew Allen had his first official date with a girl-bun named Emma. Emma was at a shelter for six monthswhen she spotted her new bunny-mom. Her bunny-mom is very nice and very rabbit savvy, as she has cared for special-needs buns in the past. Emma is a beautiful grey color with a neat little kiss-me spot on her nose!! I tried to convince Emma's mom that Emma should come live with me, versus the other way around and losing my little Andy. It didn't work...

The highlight of the date was at the end when Emma's mom was petting Andy. Emma had to come over to see what was going on, and ended up right next to Andy to receive pets from her momma also. There was never a sign of aggression from either bunner during the entire date. Actually, they were getting up the nerve to groom each other!!!Andy and Emma'sdate was enough to melt any rabbit-parent's heart!!!:hearts:

Andy and Emma will have another date tomorrow, August 20th. Emma's mom gave Andy a beautiful picture of Emma. I showed it to Andy a few days after the date, and he totally went flat. I think he really misses Emma..... So this next date should prove to be exciting if there is any grooming and snuggling. 

I will keep every-bun posted on what happens, and hopefully, more pictures will be posted. I'm about to lose my baby boy.....:cry1:

:inlove::bunnyhug::heartbeat::bunnyheart:bunny18:bunny19

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2009)

Awww Janet, this must be so bittersweet for you, knowing how much you love Andy!

However, Emma is one beautiful little lady, and they make such an awesome couple. The first date looks like it went perfectly - and it sounds like Emma has a wonderful slave looking after her.

Looking forward to the picture overload, and hearing how things progress 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hooray, Andy! Woo those girl-bunnies!  I hope it all works out OK for him! He needs somebunny to love (and love him back!)


----------



## myheart (Aug 24, 2009)

I am so sad to anounce that Andy will be staying with me for a bit longer. Emma's mom decided that her schedule is going to get very hectic with the school season starting and is not comfortable with finishing the bonding process by herself at this time. She was actually making herself sick worrying about taking Andy into her home. I guess I would rather have Andy wait for a forever home and a girlfriend than cause someone such stress and upset.

So we will be posting more pics of Andythe bachelor bun soon (laptop is due to arrive this week :biggrin2. I know Emma's mom was starting to fall in love with Andy's charm and desire to be loved. Words on Andy's PetFinder page are only able to say just so much. Dutch just have that special personality that has to be experienced, not read about. Let's hope that someone out there will realize that, and want to find out for themselves what a treasure Andy really is. :bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2009)

:tears2: Awww, poor Andy. But I can understand her hesitance if it's making her ill - Andy would pick up on that and he'd not be happy either.

I suppose the bright side is ... you still get to love on him, and we still get to see him 

I will still be hoping for him to find a forever home though :expressionless

Jan


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I suppose the bright side is ... you still get to love on him, and we still get to see him
> 
> I will still be hoping for him to find a forever home though :expressionless
> 
> Jan



Yes, Jan, there is no problem what-so-ever with loving on Andy... Last night, I swear, he who have had me pet on him the entire time he had to run around!! What a problem-child he is really becoming... 

I am not sure what to say about Andy. He seems different somehow since his dates with Emma. He really is a changed bun. He plays more, does more 500's, and binkies more. I really don't know what to tell him... What if he still thinks he is going to see Emma again? I would hate to break his little heart.  Maybe I won't say anything at all and just enjoy his antics. 

And, yes Jan, you get to see more of Andy!!!! Now that my laptop is back home and working perfectly, more pics will be loaded on all blogs!!!

Here's that handsome bachelor-bun, Andrew Allen, stricking his most wonderful poses...

















The pic I have been waiting to post because I get so few action shots... Andy running straight at me!!!!






Then he stopped a bit too close....






"Who is for lunch?" says the kitty....






More poses... "I'm too cute for my own good...!!"











"The End" (cute lil' tortie-tush )






Hope you enjoy the pics of my available bachelor-bun. More to post, so watch for his cute moosh and his antics...

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 1, 2009)

I want Andy's cute tortie butt!


----------



## myheart (Sep 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I want Andy's cute tortie butt!



Are you saying that Toby wants to come live with me so that Andy will be able to live with you? 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2009)

lol Nope, I'm just saying that I want Andy. I'm selfish.  He could come "visit" and say hi to Grandma Julie while he's here (she's like, 5 minutes away from me). I want a Dutchie so bad! There's one at the shelter named "Marki" (that would change) that I really would like. He's a little fatty and needs a diet, but I want a Dutchie so bad! If I could have just one more, I'd probably come nab up Andy (and some of Julie's other bunnies - they're all so cute!)


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2009)

Andy Allen said it was time to update his bachelor blog. He said that there has to be some female bunner out there who wouldn't mind a handsome guy like himself taking care of her. So, I said, "Okay, Andy.... Let's get a few more pics posted, and we'll see what happens. Maybe Auntie Kelly will really want to meet you..." 

These first few pics are of Andy hanging out on my chair. He is so cute when he hops up, but he never sits next to me, or stays long. I think he does it just for the "Awe, how cute!!" factor. So here is my little man, Andy Allen being so darn cute... 











This is the picture I printed off just yesterday. I realized I had a few pictures of Katie, my first foster-bun, on thewall, but nothing of Andy. I saw this pic of him, and new it was the one that absolutely had to go up. Just look at his cute little face...!!! 






Spending any time being cute deserves a bit of groom-time....






.... and the need of quiet privacy-time....






Mmmmm... bunny lips...






"Okay... you are really starting to bug me, foster-mom..."






"Maybe if I ignore you, you'll go away..."






I think he was about done with picture-taking time at this point (poor little tyke ).






Andy is so cute!!! I think he has officially claimed me as his girlfriend. I received the biggest circles and hums from him last night!!! I was so impressed with all of his special "love you" moves. What girl-bun could resist his charms?!!!

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2009)

I still say you need two Dutch trains.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, how do you get such love from your buns? Andy is sooo cute... he looks so small too. I just want to take him from you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Trust me, Auntie Kelly would nab him up in a heartbeat! We just have two bunnies (and Will says two is enough). I don't like his bunny, she bites me...  Then again, I can add something new in the apartment and it takes Will a few months to notice... hehehe.  Don't give up little Andy! Your foster-mom and grandma Julie will find you the perfect special somebun!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

Husbun says two buns are enough too. Oh, I just know Andy would be so sweet with my Kirby.... Not like my crazy bun Toby lol. Sigh.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2009)

Aww! Such cute pics! I have to ask, too--what do you make the shelves in your cages from? It looks like wood covered in linoleum? Is that the case? They look awesome and I have problems keeping the linoleum to lay flat on NIC grid floors, plus then the bunnies chew on the edges.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great update


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks myheart for the update. I need to add these images to Petfinder and his SRR gallery blog. Good to nudge Rescue-g'amma J now and then.

Cradling Andrew Bun Handsome during his date introductions last month, and meeting him face to face, made me understand what a charming bachelor he is!

Kelly, you'd love to let Andy park on you, purr and hunker for pets, and be a smooch, yet I understand the bigger house and larger Kelly & Will family is a little further in your future. :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2009)

JadeIcing, I perceive myheart's dutch train is unsurpassable.  She ultimately needs a Plain (non-showy) train of sorts; 

one Flemmie or uber large with mega raisins to fertilize the yard, 

one plain ol' NZW who's on euth list, 

and a sweetheart or hunk of solid color. Three different plain colored kids. 

Ok, two would be enough. 

To balance out the space and decipher who's thumping tonight, or to keep a frigerator stocked with greens. 

Then there'd be no doubletaking when somebun escapes. "HuH? Who was that??!"

:shock:

Rex, NZW, lop, ... so many to select from when places (rescues and shelters included) are overflowing with choices. 

:highfive:Good for all that feel your love and caring ways, :hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2009)

Kelly, we got a wait list for rescue intakes. To foster homes now. You can come when you move to a larger house and lay on the floor as they climb over you and Will. Scritch noses. Talk to them about being a bunny and how to attract a good servant. They'd enjoy your visits!!

:hug:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2009)

Editing on above TF-Julie post: Overflowing isn't the best word. At capacity is the more logical word. Knowing limits is a good thing.

Overflowing is dire, and connotates a serious situation ...Unless you've just won the lottery and your wallet can't accomodate.  :hearts:

Back to the Andy channel, ~


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Trust me, Auntie Kelly would nab him up in a heartbeat! We just have two bunnies (and Will says two is enough). *I don't like his bunny, she bites me...*  Then again, I can add something new in the apartment and it takes Will a few months to notice... hehehe.  Don't give up little Andy! Your foster-mom and grandma Julie will find you the perfect special somebun!



I thought you said that Sammy liked it when you cuddled her at the shelter?!! Now she is biting you?!! Hmmm... sounds like Sammy needs a man-bun in her life, just like Andy Allen. I don't think that Will would notice Andy. Andy moves too fast in racer mode and just becomes a streak of tort & white. Nope, Will would never notice... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Husbun says two buns are enough too. Oh, I just know Andy would be so sweet with my Kirby.... Not like my crazy bun Toby lol. Sigh.



Don't you hate that when the husband has to be the one who puts his foot down on the most grand plans? Are you feeling like Kirby and Toby will never bond? Maybe you need two girl-bunners, one girfriend for each boy, to get some bonding done. 

Just thinking of how to make Kirby and Toby happy, that's all... 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> JadeIcing, I perceive myheart's dutch train is unsurpassable.  She ultimately needs a Plain (non-showy) train of sorts;
> 
> one Flemmie or uber large with mega raisins to fertilize the yard,
> 
> ...



I like the way you think TreasuredFriend.... But what is that, "Ok, two would be enough" stuff?!! Tio's are so much fun!!! Need more trio's.... :shock:<-- me being hypnotized by bunsters in need...LOL

Hmm... a solid colored train. I thought a Siamese-colored train would be fun, but maybe you are right... Thanks for the ideas!!!

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Husbun says two buns are enough too. Oh, I just know Andy would be so sweet with my Kirby.... Not like my crazy bun Toby lol. Sigh.
> ...


I haven't tried to put them together much but honestly, Toby is nipping at Kirby every chance he gets, every time Kirby within 1 inch of the pen border... Kirby seems to be getting turned off by him more and more. Kirby even fought back the other day with a fence between them 

I think Kirby's personality has bloomed a lot and continues to come out even though it's been 10 months together for us. He's 3 now, and I think he's still prime for a bond mate. He's such a sweet bun. Seeing how you describe Andy Allen reminds me so much about Kirby. Andy seems like a giver and Kirby seems like a shy boy who could use someone to "bring him out" more. Toby is such an adventurist on his own but put him next to Kirby and he becomes an antogonist. I don't think they will ever get along, but I think I'm going to try again soon. Toby's worked out his hormones and such, and he's filling out his body now. It's about time... 

Maybe girlfriends would be a good idea, but I don't have space right now Husbun is right... we don't have enough space to do a third bun justice. And Toby being the crazy bun that he is, it wouldn't be fair if we had to quarantine another bun. 

I learned my lesson, though. Not that I think Toby was a mistake, but I would much rather adopt from a shelter from now on now that I have existing bun personalities at home to think about. Also, med costs of spay/neuter, and health. Toby wasin tact and also had parasitesfrom the pet store So many buns wanting a forever-home, I should really give those a chance before looking at pet stores.


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...I learned my lesson, though. Not that I think Toby was a mistake, but I would much rather *adopt from a shelter from now on now that I have existing bun personalities* at home to think about. Also, med costs of spay/neuter, and health. Toby wasin tact and also had parasitesfrom the pet store So many buns wanting a forever-home, I should really give those a chance before looking at pet stores.



Actually, that might not be a bad way to go. I know of a couple who brought their bunner to the shelter for dates and now have a completly bonded couple. It might be a bit stressful, but it is a good way to find out which buns are compatable to the best degree, and which buns hate each other. Many shelters/rescues offer dating services and even insist that dates are done prior to adoption. 

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm trying to remind myself we're at capacity here, because there's a butterscotch otter nethie at the shelter who really needs a family. He was surrendered when his bonded mate died and his person didn't want bunnies anymore!  So sad--he's also 5 years old. I don't know if I could make a nethie train though--Frida's pretty fiesty and so is this shelter guy.

As a side note, I say that thing about adopting from a shelter re: personalities all the time to potential adopters. I also say it to help people decide between baby buns and adult buns.


----------



## myheart (Sep 16, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm trying to remind myself we're at capacity here, because there's a butterscotch otter nethie at the shelter who really needs a family. He was surrendered when his bonded mate died and his person didn't want bunnies anymore!  So sad--he's also 5 years old. I don't know if I could make a nethie train though--Frida's pretty feisty and so is this shelter guy.
> 
> As a side note, I say that thing about adopting from a shelter re: personalities all the time to potential adopters. I also say it to help people decide between baby buns and adult buns.



That is so sad that they surrendered him at a critical time after losing a bond-mate. I know my Patrick went through a terrible depression when Benjamin passed away. It was horrible to watch him mope around... That was what made me jump on PetFinder so quickly to find Luna. I don't think I would have gotten another rabbit if it weren't for Patrick's need to bond. Honestly, I don't think Patrick will do well if something happens to Luna. She is really his one true love... 

Aren't Nethies supposed to be feisty? I thought that was a prerequisite to being a Nethie. Tell people that 5ive-years-young is not a crime, just make him more knowledgeable about his likes and dislikes so he is more capable of training his new people.

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, it was pretty sad. I made sure he had a stuffed buddy to snuggle with in his cage, and we're hoping somebody comes in with a girl that needs a mate, as he'd be perfect. It's hard to asses his personality right now, since he was first scared to be in a new place, and now sad and angry at the people that volunteer there--very cage aggressive. That's part of why I feel so bad for him.  And the smaller breeds do seem to live quite long, so we'll see if he can get a family.

I love to see bunnies together and happy, and I think it really can improve their mood--just like Andy was after his earlier dates. Hope his latest round of dates goes well!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 16, 2009)

Poor baby. 5 years is young for a nethie... I hope he finds a loving home. He deserves one. How could an owner do that to a bun who just lost a bond mate 

Ironically _right_ after I got Toby, several unexpected sources came to me offering me abun that I think would have been a better match for Kirby. I had to turn them all down. It felt like a huge joke being played on me. I learned a lot from raising Toby, as it was my first baby bun. But I totally will go to shelters for future buns. How many out there like my Kirby and your Andy need a home still... sweet honeys too.


----------



## myheart (Sep 18, 2009)

My poor little Andy Allen.....

My cat Sidney was messing around with a string that was hanging a bit above her, so she was in a half extended pose on her back feet. Where was Andy?! In a groom-me postition under Sidney's butt. Then he realized that wasn't the right end, so he did his groom-me gesture to the right end, but Sidney was so busy with the string she didn't notice. All Andy Allen wants is love....!!!! Is that so difficult to get?!!!

The good thing about his need for love, is that I get lot's of "love-you" circles from the little guy. I need to get some more pics of him... he is so handsome. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww, did you give little Andy some love after all of that? Poor little guy got shot down!


----------



## myheart (Sep 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, did you give little Andy some love after all of that? Poor little guy got shot down!



I had to... the poor little guy just breaks my heart when he gets rejected or overlooked by the cats. He tries his best to get lovin' from my trio if they hang out by his condo. It is so sad to see his little nose pushed through to NIC grid as far as it will go, which isn't far enough for proper licks, or bites for that matter. I havecaught Luna once or twice trying to lick his nose... she is such a good girl, no wonder why Patrick loves her so much right from the start. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL Andy is so funny, requesting smooching from the wrong end! What a lover bun bun. Your Dutchies are so wonderful to each other.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor little guy!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

As a totally unrelated update, the nethie I talked about got adopted recently, on his 7th birthday (I had the age wrong)! He met with a girl who had also recently lost her mate, and it was love at first sight. I hope something like that happens for Andy!


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

That is most wonderful news Claire!!! I am so happy for the little guy and his new bond-mate! Another match made in Heaven... 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 21, 2009)

There is a beautiful lady on euthanization list as I type. Sweet and friendly, but the awful color of all white. A mini New Zealand sorta gal. With the horrible eye color of rosey pink.
She would be a stunning sweetheart for Andy Allen, if Andy envisions her in a colorful evening gown! Andy, can you overlook her outward appearance?

She's on euth list so time is ticking down -- and she may have already gone to the euthanization room by the end of the day.

Andy, I hope you say some prayers for your roommate Luna, and also this gal who's hoping to land a foster berth. I am pulling for you, Luna, and this gal.

tonyshuman, that's fabulous news for the nethie who found his new soulmate.

Kisses to you Andrew Allen - a girlfriend awaits in your future too.


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ...Kisses to you Andrew Allen - a girlfriend awaits in your future too.


Andy says, "Yes, please!!!" :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought I would post a few more pics of my _available _tortie Dutch bachelor....

Andy has a way of getting into my cleaning routine. Not sure what fascinates him about it, but he is always there to "help" when he is able to fit it into his schedule. He has to manage the process of cleaning his condo nightly, and inspect bunny play-land as that is being cleaned. These are a few pics of Andy Allen inspecting the house and bunny play-land when it was taken apart for cleaning. 

"Yup, living room --- check..."












"Bunny play-land --- check..."






Just look at that tummy.... 






No disapproving look here....  (Mmmmm... smooch da bunny lips...)






Andy has been doing very well of late. Still trying to get lovin' from the cats... He is even trying his luck with my big boy cat, Micah. Yup, don't think anything is going to happen with that, but he really does get an "A+" for effort. 

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2009)

AHH! He looks so much like Tony I can't get over it!

:adorable:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww, I love Andy! I think I should kick my roommate out so I can have a bunny room.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know what else to say, myheart. I just LOVE Andy Allen so much! Thanks for the pics! They really made my day.


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, I love Andy! I think I should kick my roommate out so I can have a bunny room.




How far do you think that will fly?!!! (LOL) Don't forget that Will and your roommate might want a say in this decision.... 



Woot!!!! New pics of Andy Allen taken just this morning!!! :biggrin2:

Here is my little thief bunner once again helping himself to the hay bag. I usually leave the hay sit near the piggie cage until morning so that I remember to give them hay in the morning. So my little Andy Allen found the opening and decided to help himself.... 

"Hmmm.... let's see what's for breakfast..."






"Oh yeah.... found a good piece...." (so good that his front feet don't touch the floor )






"Dis is a long one.... like eating sgetti noodles..." nom,nom,nom






"Is dis de end....?" :?






"WHAT...?!!! I don't do nuffin..." munch,nom,munch.... (notice the little piece sticking out of his mouth )






Nope, my little boy wasn't doing anything naughty.... :coolness:

Have a good weekend everybun. Hope these few pics of Andy-cuteness tied you over until Monday. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 25, 2009)

Little pink lips!!! Ooooohhh *swoon*!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 25, 2009)

He's so handsome! (I asked Will, and he said bunnies smell less than our roommate ). I need a house, dang-it!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I need a house, dang-it!


DITTO!:grumpy:


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I need a house, dang-it!
> ...


Whatbetter reason to get a house now aside from interest rates, other thanpicking out the extra bunners needed to fill the bunny-room.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


Thats the easiest part of owning the house, filling it up with bunny's!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a dream last night that I did own a home and it had an awesome basement perfect for bunnies. It wasn't too far in the ground, had pretty good light. And I had about 8 bunnies in the rabbit nation!!! Eee! Andy's mine!

Wishful dreaming....

Yeah, I have problems...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yeah, I have problems...



Don't we all, don't we all!

Has he thought about a mail order bride?


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kirbyultra wrote: *
> ...


You would think that would be the easiest part.... Personally, I think it is a little difficult to pick and choose among the population of available bunsters. Too many shapes, sizes, colors, ect. Then there is _still _not enough room for every-bun one wants, even with a house!!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I had a dream last night that I did own a home and it had an awesome basement perfect for bunnies. It wasn't too far in the ground, had pretty good light. And I had about 8 bunnies in the rabbit nation!!! Eee! Andy's mine!
> 
> Wishful dreaming....
> 
> Yeah, I have problems...


That is a great dream!!! It's this the time when you here the voice from the sky saying, "If you build it, they will come."? (Hope you know the movie...LOL)


----------



## myheart (Sep 28, 2009)

Guess who was groomed this morning, and by whom.... :biggrin2:

Yes, Andy Allen was the groomee, and .... drum roll please.... Mr. Patrick was the groomer!!!  They both took me by surprise, because I thought Patrick was just going to hang out to tease Andy. Thankfully, I had the camera handy (for once!!).

I am not sure how long Patrick groomed on Andy, but it had to be a good three or four minutes. 












Poor little Andy is all sleepy/zoned from all the smooches Patrick gave him.... :biggrin2:






I am not sure what inspired Patrick to express such a social attitude toward Andy. Maybe Patrick knows he is going to loose Luna, and wanted to share with some-bun else... ? I don't know, but it was very sweet of Patrick to spend some time with Andy. I know Andy really enjoyed it!!!  

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2009)

I say the train needs another needs another tort car.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

:shock2:

What!? That's pretty darn amazing and might be a sign... but I know more bunnies isn't really what you need right now.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh Patrick is such a giver. You have no idea how jealous I am of you. Patrick and Luna are such kind bunnies. Andy is a pure sweetheart... 

Maybe... Maybe? 

Now if Zappa groomed him, would you just call it a day and say Andy's not available anymore?


----------



## naturestee (Sep 28, 2009)

*melts*

Maybe if stuff with the potential adopter falls through...


----------



## myheart (Sep 28, 2009)

I just don't know if Andy would pass the Zappa-test. She is very territorial when he comes around to the baby gate I put up in the bunny-room doorway at night. Zappa is usually hanging out with Luna in the evening waiting for night-time salads, but if she sees Andy, she becomes a whole different bundle of fluff. Zappa would rip the gate down if she could, I am sure of it... 

So glad everyone enjoyed the pics!! Like I said, it was such a surprise to me to see how much time Patrick spent grooming Andy. It was just too sweet for words and definitely one of the "Kodak moments." It wouldn't have been the same just telling you all about it if I didn't have pics to prove the moment really happened. Ahhhh... my baby boys.... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

Those pictures just made me "squee!" out loud (and wake Will). lol That is just too sweet for words! Maybe Patrick is just looking for a buddy. He's had enough of the women-folk.


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ....Maybe Patrick is just looking for a buddy. He's had enough of the women-folk.


I don't think Patrick could _ever _get enough of women-folk...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

He just needs a buddy to go to the salad bar with.  Guys' night out!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2009)

I had to giggle--Patrick and Andy at the salad bar, trying out new pickup lines on the cute girl bunnies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I had to giggle--Patrick and Andy at the salad bar, trying out new pickup lines on the cute girl bunnies.


They can't help it. They're just two WILD AND CRAZY GUYS! 

:bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha! Patrick is taking Andy out to the salad bar to teach him how to please the lady buns  Sweet innocent Andy's tired of being Mr. Invisible.


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

:roflmao:You people make me laugh!!! I think that would a whole book unto itself. I could end up with an entire "Trio-series" of books for bunny-lovers. Andy Allen would be in book two as the new kid on the block. Is he the good-guy learning the ropes, or the bad-guy about to steal one of Patrick's ladies? Hmmmm .....onder:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel like you could write a really lovely children's book about your trio. Minus the chick-stealing and such... hehe. Luna, Patch and Zappa each have their own personalities. They make you feel so much emotion. And they make you learn something about caring for one another. :hug:

I am really all sorts of... sigh. Hard to describe. I really want to just come over and steal Andy away from you!! I show my husbun this Andy blog updates all the time and he is already like fine, get rid of the computers in the rabbit room and you can have a 3rd rabbit. So I asked him, what are we gonna do about the computers? He says we'll have to get laptops to do our work on and sell the computer desktops (we have 2)and monitors (we have 3), and we'll throw out the big desk. I think it is doable. The room will be a whole lot safer without all the cables (even though I've blocked it all off). I can't believe I am really thinking about this... ??? 

Besides having to reconfigure all our technology which is a bit costly, but acceptable, I really do fear that Andy might not get along with the other bunnies. I already wrote off Toby as a nonsocial bunny... but what if he doesn't get along with Kirby... I'd have THREE independent bunnies, and Andy wants so much love. I'm going around and around in my head about this. :bawl:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've thought about kicking my roommate out for a decent bunny room.  Andy is just that darn cute!


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I feel like you could write a really lovely children's book about your trio. Minus the chick-stealing and such... hehe. Luna, Patch and Zappa each have their own personalities. They make you feel so much emotion. And they make you learn something about caring for one another. :hug:
> ...
> Besides having to reconfigure all our technology which is a bit costly, but acceptable, I really do fear that Andy might not get along with the other bunnies. I already wrote off Toby as a nonsocial bunny... but what if he doesn't get along with Kirby... I'd have THREE independent bunnies, and Andy wants so much love. I'm going around and around in my head about this. :bawl:



Wouldn't that be one lovely book?!!! I think my heart would melt into honey every time I opened it... :hug:

Oh, Helen, you are breaking my heart with your desire to have Andy. He really is a special boy, but getting him to you would be quitean undertaking in the first place. I couldn't see you take on another bun after all of your hard work to down-size computer stuff, only to find out that Andy doesn't bond to Kirby or Toby. Seriously, give Toby some time. He is young yet and hasn't realized that bonding is good. It really has taken Andy almost a year to calm down from his neuter and time to grow up. Andy really has become a sweetheart and I would love nothing more than for you to adopt him because I know you would post pics and antics for us.  But I could certainly see Kirby with a beautiful blue Dutchie girllike Luna to snuggle and reign overhis Kingdomwith. I think that would be a match made in Heaven... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Oh, Helen, you are breaking my heart with your desire to have Andy. He really is a special boy, but getting him to you would be quitean undertaking in the first place. I couldn't see you take on another bun after all of your hard work to down-size computer stuff, only to find out that Andy doesn't bond to Kirby or Toby. Seriously, give Toby some time. He is young yet and hasn't realized that bonding is good. It really has taken Andy almost a year to calm down from his neuter and time to grow up. Andy really has become a sweetheart and I would love nothing more than for you to adopt him because I know you would post pics and antics for us.  But I could certainly see Kirby with a beautiful blue Dutchie girllike Luna to snuggle and reign overhis Kingdomwith. I think that would be a match made in Heaven... :hearts:



Really? It took Andy a year to be the sweetheart he is today? Toby is very young... I know. I'm not giving up on him emotionally... I am still trying daily to win his love with waves of mommy warmth  It just pains me to watch him with Kirby, fighting all the time.

I really am torn about this. On the one hand, I'm ready to plan a weekend to drive 16 hours to you and on the other, I know I should consider what's best for my 2 boys right now. Introducing another bunny boy to the already tense relationship would not be good for anyone, not even Andy. It's kind of selfish of me to want him so badly. h34r2I would shower Andy Allen with so much love and smooching if he were mine though!! :hearts:

And there is still the matter of finding a queen fit for the crown of Rabbit Nation....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2009)

Andy has a Meet & Greet appointment set for this Friday, October 2nd,around 3:00pm!!! :biggrin2:

This won't be any official date, as there will not be another bunny involved. Andy might remain a bachelor, unless the potential adopter feels comfortable with the idea of bonding Andy some time after the adoption. The potential adopteris a single man in the southeast part of the state who became interested in Andy from his PetFinder posting. I am sure he will be a good bunny-dadfor Andy. 

Will keep everyone posted on what happens after the meeting. There will probably be two meetings if the first goes well. We just want to make sure that Andy leaves a good impression andto make sure the potential adopterhas time to make sure that Andy is the right bun for him. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

Awww. How nice. I'm sure Andy will be perfect, on his best behavior. 

For the record though, Andy is mine in my heart  :hearts


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Awww. How nice. I'm sure Andy will be perfect, on his best behavior.
> 
> For the record though, Andy is mine in my heart  :hearts



I was a bit afraid to post that Andy has a meet & greet appointment. I know how much you would really like to have him all to yourself. It happens to me all the time when I look on PetFinder... I find the perfect bunny for me, but she is in another state, _several _states away, or in Canada. Right now, there is a beautiful Cinnamon bun at the Gainesville Rabbit Rescue in Florida and it is takingeverything I have not to PM slavetoabunny about her.  I know I will get a big, beautiful bun some day, just not now...

I will try to get a few more pics of Andy while he is still with me. I really wish I could catch some of his fancy footwork on video... He has been so full of binkies of late. Maybe it's the change of weather... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I might steal him before the bunny greet.


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I might steal him before the bunny greet.



:shock: Oh Nooooo.... I might have to start locking my doors at night!!!! :shock:

Imagine my calling the police to say my Andy Allen was stolen and the dead silence on the other end.... :?


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Imagine my calling the police to say my Andy Allen was stolen and the dead silence on the other end.... :?


LOL That would be a _very _interesting write-up!

No, I am really glad that Andy has so many prospects. I am sure that you would only adopt him to someone or somebun who was truly going to love him and give him the best. He deserves it. There's too much uncertainty here with my buns and I don't want my stress to become sadness for Andy if he were here. 

Sure it's kind of sad that he may not be available some day soon. I don't know exactly what, maybe just a feeling. Andy just seemed right. And I never even met him 

I cruise petfinder every so often. I don't allow myself to look every day or I would be in big trouble. There are so many bunnies waiting for a forever home. :tears2:


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ... I don't know exactly what, maybe just a feeling. Andy just seemed right. And I never even met him
> ...


I had that same feeling about a bunny who was located in BC, Canada. She wore a hat in her PetFinder picture, and I knew beyond doubt that she was the one for me. I just couldn't have her because of the distance... so unfair....


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry I have been remiss in updating Andy's blog about his meet & greet last Friday. 

Things went very well with the potential adopter. He is a very nice man, who is very concerned about Andy's welfare. He has intentions on building the same condo Andy has now so the transition will be easier for Andy. He is also being giving names of rabbit-savvy vets in his area so he will be prepared for emergencies and check-ups.

Andy did very well for everything. He was a bit aloof at first and just checking the living room out. Once he became comfortable with the situation, he found a spot in front of the sofa he really liked. It took a little trancing time and a hand off to the guy for Andy to really warm up to him. The guy was so good with Andy.... He talked really quietly and calmly as he held Andy. Then when he let Andy down, he gave him some awesome shoulder rubs that Andy ate-up instantly. After that, Andy felt comfortable enough to hum twice while he was checking things out.Andy was so cute!!!! 

In all, I think Andy has himself a new dadfor aguardian. An official drop-off date has not been set yet because of the condo-building, but I am sure it will be in the next week or two. *big sigh* My little man is leaving me soon..... :tears2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww, Janet. I know how sad you are with little Andy possibly going away (even though you're happy for his adoption) :hug: Just remember, you gave your little man a wonderful place to stay until he found his forever home. Plus, you could always foster again, when your heart is ready to.


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...Plus, you could always foster again, when your heart is ready to.



It was fun having Katie as a foster because she was a JW and so different. She was a real Princess!! I thought she was a heart-breaker when she left ....

There really is something endearing about Dutch. It is difficult to say what it is exactly. Andy has that something and more. He is such a treasure. I can't even imagine my life without a Dutch-bun in the house. If he were a girl, I am sure I would have found a way to incorporate him into my train. Sadly, I have to let Andy go. What will I do with only two bunners in the house? I am going to need another foster just to keep my sanity....

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

I almost forgot... I have some cute pics of Andy from his Sunday morning run-time. He was so tired from chacing around that he flopped out under the piggie table.

Here's Andy's cuteness...










































I am never able to get over how handsome he is!!! He is just too darn sweet!! He will be another one who will be difficult to get over letting him go, even if it is to a good home....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> What will I do with only two bunners in the house? I am going to need another foster just to keep my sanity....


Your home will just be really, really quiet. I know ours was when we just went from two buns to one. I never noticed how much noise Berry-Boo and Emma made when they were here, but I definitely noticed it when they weren't here anymore.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohhhh... Andy charmed his dad-to-be out of his mind! Andy... Andy...  I am glad the man seemed nice and was good to him. I am just a little sad he isn't mine... Sigh. He is so cute and squishie.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, yay for Andy! I'm glad he has a great home, even though he'll be far away. I hope once in a while we can get some updates from his new dad!


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Aw, yay for Andy! I'm glad he has a great home, even though he'll be far away. I hope once in a while we can get some updates from his new dad!



I don't know if Andy's new dad will join the forum.... We told him all about it as a great resource for questions and answers, or just seeing what other people have done in similar situations for their bunnies. I even told him that Andy has his own blog.... He seemed a little interested, but I am not sure he will join. I was thinking about finding out if his area is a hotspot for free WiFi through his city so that I could bring my laptop to show him the site and Andy's blog. We'll see what happens....

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Ohhhh... Andy charmed his dad-to-be out of his mind! Andy... Andy...  I am glad the man seemed nice and was good to him. I am just a little sad he isn't mine... Sigh. He is so cute and squishie.



I'm sure Andy would have liked you also. He is such a social butterfly and an attention hog when it comes to getting pets. I know you would have given him everything he needs.... pets, pets, salads, pets, pets, and more pets....

Andyhas been rather licky of late... grooming on his stuffies in his condo all of the time. I know he wants a bond-mate, but he may have to do without. Andy is young, and maybe the guy will see the virtues of having a bonded pair as a bonus inentertainment/love value someday. We could always hope....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh... Andy charmed his dad-to-be out of his mind! Andy... Andy...  I am glad the man seemed nice and was good to him. I am just a little sad he isn't mine... Sigh. He is so cute and squishie.
> ...


We actually have a rule in our rescue bunnies who want a bondmate like that our only allowed to go as bondmates. We hate the idea of bunnies who want a friend remaining singles.


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We actually have a rule in our rescue bunnies who want a bondmate like that our only allowed to go as bondmates. We hate the idea of bunnies who want a friend remaining singles.



I am sure the potential adopter will give Andy lots of attention and pets. I explained to him that Andy is a bit needy when it comes to that. Maybe Andy will have a chance at love when routines are settled and things have the chance to calm down for them both. It might be hectic for the guy to start with, so maybe one bunner is enough at first. I would rather have the guy happy with pleasing Andy, than overwhelmed with two bunners and their needs. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 7, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh... Andy charmed his dad-to-be out of his mind! Andy... Andy...  I am glad the man seemed nice and was good to him. I am just a little sad he isn't mine... Sigh. He is so cute and squishie.
> ...


Oh, poor Andy. I really do hope his dad gives him everything he needs, and a girlfriend some day.  I wonder if his dad is open to joining RO. I'm sure we all would love to hear about how he is doing every now and then  

Are dutch buns just sweet like this? I really want a bunny as sweet and loving of attention as Andy.... one day...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We actually have a rule in our rescue bunnies who want a bondmate like that our only allowed to go as bondmates. We hate the idea of bunnies who want a friend remaining singles.
> ...


If they are opens to friends we don't say no. A big reason is we have a lot of people come in wanting bondmates for their bunny and we don't always have bunnies who would bond.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 8, 2009)

Wifey bun/s for Andy are being kept in the future picture!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2009)

TreasuredFriend wrote:


> Wifey bun/s for Andy are being kept in the future picture!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2009)

Aww, this is so bittersweet. I'm happy for Andy, but sad for you - and us .

I'll miss seeing that beautiful boy (and those pics of him are adorable)

Jan


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Jan. I am going to miss him so much. He is such a great guy to have running around and acting naughty... I mean silly. 

I have had too many changes in the household for my liking. Next weekend, Oct 16th, will be another change I am not sure I am ready for. If all goes well, Andy will be delivered to his new bunny-dad next Friday. 

I am just not ready to have things shaken up again, though. I will have Patch and Zappa, but I think my routine will be too easy. As much as I hated the rigors of Luna's schedule, I miss it. And now Andy will be moving on... What am I going to do?!!

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

Time to get another dutch bun?? :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Time to get another dutch bun?? :shock::biggrin2:


There are no available girls in my area...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

We've got at least one at our shelter...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

terrible pic of her:
http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal?id=8836714


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

Ooooh, Lula!


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> We've got at least one at our shelter...


Will she be posted on PetFinder with personality information?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

That is a good question. I believe she was transferred to us from angieluv's shelter, and I know she's been there at least since Sept 27. They may not have enough info to tell what her personality is like yet. The petfinder is a little bit behind the times, but is usually updated pretty regularly. That's all I know, sorry.


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

A three hour drive might be kind of far to travel with Patrick for a date. Do let me know if you find out some personality notes on her. A very submissive girl would be best for all of Patrick's special-love-holds. (I'm trying to be nice about his amorous activities )

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh gee, I didn't know Manitowoc was so far! I will see if I can get some personality input on her. I do know we have a very submissive girl at the East Side Mounds Satellite Adoption center, named Rexie. She's not actually a rex, but she's sweet and shy. Not a Dutch though.


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, we are counting down the days to Andy's adoption by his new bunny-dad. Three more days until I have to say "Good-bye" to another of my babies. This is happening all too fast, and too soon. :tears2:

I talked with Andy's new dad on Sunday evening. He needed to know a few of the measurement for Andy's condo. He is actually building a condo similar to what I had built to make Andy's transition much smoother. He really likes the idea that Andy will be so comfortable in the condo while he is at work. 

Andy's new dad said that he was even showing the guys at his workplace a few pics of Andy. Some guys thoughtAndy was really cool, and other guys were like, "A rabbit?!!!!" He doesn't care, he knows Andy is the perfect little guy for him to be guardian over. I think Andy will have the perfect home.... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Well, we are counting down the days to Andy's adoption by his new bunny-dad. Three more days until I have to say "Good-bye" to another of my babies. This is happening all too fast, and too soon.


:cry4:..........


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 13, 2009)

I know how hard it is to say goodbye, but from what Julie tells me, he is going to be the best bunny dad.


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

I know, but Andy is still my baby boy.... :hearts:

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2009)

Two more days.... :tears2::cry1:

I know I should be happy for Andy getting a wonderful home with a guy who will treasure Andy to no end. So I will try to remain positive about Andy getting his forever home. He deserves theone-on-one attention that his new dad will be happy to give him. Only positive thoughts....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope we will hear about how Andy is doing from time to time... :tears2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 14, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I hope we will hear about how Andy is doing from time to time... :tears2:


I hope so too.

Andy's dad will have to keep in touch with myheart. :hug: |


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2009)

The final day I get to have my Andy Allen in my home. :tears2::cry1::bawl:

I'm not sure what I was doing at the time, but I looked over my shoulder and I saw two tortie Dutch boys almost looking like mirror images of each other. I was so taken aback that I had to do a double-take to make sure I was seeing things right. There was my little Patrick sitting right outside of Andy's condo just hanging out, and Andy sitting there looking so content to have some-bun near him. I was so excited at first to see two torts, and then my heart melted for both of my baby boys. :hearts:It was all just too sweet for words.

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2009)

Such sweeties. I wish Andy Allen ALL the luck in the world in his new home. Good luck to you too, letting him go. It is time for him to have his forever home.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

Ooohhhh Andy.....
Andy Allen! I will miss you... Truly. :tears2::bawl:
How about some last good-bye pictures of the sweet bunny? :tears2:

I hope Andy's dad loves him and gets him a girlfriend soon. He NEEDS a bun friend. He's a social bun through and through. I really hope it works out 100% for him. 

Oh, and if his dad can't take the cuteness, it's just TOO much for him, please let him know that I'll be there to relieve him of his rabbit duties!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2009)

:tears2: We are all going to miss him

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww, I know you'll be OK. It's sad to see them go, but remember, it sounds like this bunny dad is going to be awesome for Andy. Julie is good about giving updates!  Get lots of pictures of the little guy! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck Andy we will miss you.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck Andy boy. 
Smooch smooch smoooooch! We will miss you lots.


----------



## myheart (Oct 17, 2009)

Andrew Allen was delivered to his new bunny-dad yesterday. Everything went well and his new condo is great. He has lot's of room to flop and just hang out. His new dad is very concerned about doing the best he is able to for Andy, so I am sure he will keep in contact with me, especially if he has any questions. He had a lot of information to take in within a few hours as a new bunny-parent.

At this point, he is concerned because Andy hangs out in his hiding-house a bit. I told him that Andy was with me for almost a year, so it is going to take time for him to get used to a much more quiet house (no other pets) and his new routine. I told him to give Andy a good three or four weeks to adjust before he becomes extremely worried about Andy's behavior. 

I will keep you posted, as I hear from Andy's new dad. I am sure he will take care of my little boy just fine... :hug:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Aww, I hope Andy perks up soon! Did his daddy keep his name?


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow I did not know that Andy was with you for a year. I only started to read about him when this blog started.:shock:

Aw, Andy is a bit reserved about a new place with new smells. I hope he feels more like his handsome self soon. Reading that kind of broke my heart a little... :tears2:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope Andy adjusts to his new daddy quickly and that his daddy gets him a lady bun! I was going to offer to adopt him because I'm sure my girls would love him.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 18, 2009)

For myheart and single dutch male Andy followers:

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescue.html

^ On Friday, Oct-16th - ANDY !!

^ edit: this home page pic will change ^. myheart :hearts will receive extra images from Friday, Andy's big welcome home day. If you have time, J, please transition any Andy image I took to Andrew's blog (and I'll include a few on his profile page). 

Who knows if myheart will be blogging with a girlie?-addition movin' in with Andy & his dad as the year goes on ~ ? Does that require a different blog?

- For now I anticipate his dad is spoiling Andrew Allen according to all of myheart's advice and input!

Oh my, Anda' was such a lover, reaching up to sniff the doc, and licking his dad's hand during the vet exam. (sigh)

I am forever grateful you opened up your heart to take on this incredibly sweet and amorous foster boy.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations Andy, on finding your forever home!!!

Thank you Janet & Julie for your devotion to Andrew Allen over the year... he's one lucky bun to have met you ladies!


----------



## myheart (Oct 19, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow I did not know that Andy was with you for a year. I only started to read about him when this blog started.:shock:
> 
> Aw, Andy is a bit reserved about a new place with new smells. I hope he feels more like his handsome self soon. Reading that kind of broke my heart a little... :tears2:



Yes, Andrew Allen was with me for almost a year... I think I bogged down on starting a blog for him because it wasn't long after I started a blog for my first foster, Katie, when someone showed interest in her. The same thing happened for Andy also... I think it all has to do with telling other how great they are, then someone wants them. I have to decide if this is a good thing, or not....

I believe Andy's dad is keeping his name. He hasn't said anything different to me. I guess I could ask to make sure.

Andy is starting to claim his new home as his own!!! :biggrin2: His dad told me that he went to the kitchen to get something, and there was Mr. Andy Allen sitting in his spot on the sofa!!  Andy has also claimed the end table and pretty much of the entire sofa seating area. He has been a busy boy this past weekend!!! 

Andy has also inducted his new dad into the DBF Heart-Attack Club. I couldn't gather exactly where Andy flopped, but his dad said that the flop almost scared the heck out of him!!!  I already told him to watch for Andy's breathing to calm his fears about the way Andy looks when sound asleep. I guess we are able to gather that Andy is feeling a bit better about his new home. 

It also sounds like Andy is enjoying his new condo. Dad said that Andy has been perched on the top shelf, and is excited about the plate of veggies when they arrive on time. 

Andy's dad is also enjoying his toy-tossing time with Andy. I bet Andy is eating up all of the extra attention he is getting now. Andy has also been treating his dad to binkies and 500's. I must say that the transition sounds fairly complete if Andy is throwing binkies out there already. 

As I hear more, I will let you know....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

aaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW! Oh Janet this is such wonderful news!!! I can't tell you how happy this makes me. I should have known such a happy bunny like Andy would soon be chillaxing in his new home. A DBF already?? That has to be some kind of a record! His dad must be doing an excellent job making him happy. I'm glad. 

DBFs can be scary the first few times and then again every so often, but when you think about it, the bunny is soooo happy and relaxed... how can you not be thrilled about it? :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 19, 2009)

He must be happy! It's a bittersweet feeling, but it's good to know he's happy! I'll miss his little pictures.


----------



## myheart (Oct 20, 2009)

Another quick update on Mr. Andrew Allen....

I talked with his dad last night because he wanted to know about Andy thumping and running around. Apparently, dad tried to shoosh Andy out from behind the sofa, causing Andy to have hurt/angry feelings which was the cause for the thumping.

It didn't take long before all was forgiven between Andy and his dad. He said that Andy hopped up on the sofa and proceeded to lick his arm.  Apparently Andy also licks on dad's knees and toes... **Must...keep...dad....clean**

During our conversation, I also found out that dad is now Andy's "special friend." He asked about the sound that Andy makes while he is running around. So I said that is was probably humming. Then I asked if Andy was running around the table in the middle of the living room while he hummed. "Yes" Okay... Was Andy including your feet in his circle? "Yes" Okay... You have now been claimed by Andy as his "special friend"  (I promised I wouldn't say "girlfriend" )

Andy is also training his human the right way. Andy gets out of his condo for playtime, but stops in front of dad in the groom-me gesture. Dadknows what Andy wants already because Andy is just that good.... Dad gives Andy a proper shoulder massage!! :shock: The type of massage that any woman would die for, and Andy gets them all to himself!!! He isn't spoiled or anything.....

One last thing.... Andy already has a bunny-sitter lined up!! Dad's neighbor-lady asked to see Andy, because any proud dad is going to brag about his new fur-kid. Dad opens up Andy's condo, Andy jumps out, and Andy starts to charm the neighbor-lady. She fell absolutely in love with Andy and had offered to bunny-sit him whenever needed!!! :shock: Why can't it always be that easy to find a sitter?!!!

Sorry Helen... I feel really bad posting all of this because I know you really cared about Andy.Andy really is a love, but I also know that he does try his dad's patients a bit also by trying to test his boundaries. I don't know how many during our conversation I heard dad say, "Andrew Allen, get out of there!!!" I think Andy had a bit of pent-up energy to burn last night. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw, Janet, I'm ok. I am actually starting to feel more and more happy for Andy in his new home. His dad sounds like he's doing great, learning how to be a slave with the best of us. I guess if Andy wasn't meant to be with me, the best I can do is be happy that he is happy. 

Sweet little Andy has established a "girlfriend" already? What a flirt! I wonder what the hum sounds like. None of my boys make humming sounds or any sounds at all. His dad is a lucky "girl"!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 21, 2009)

Kirby is so adorable :nod


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 21, 2009)

This is Andy's Blog, but eh, I'll take it!
Kirby thanks you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so pleased to hear that Andy has settled into his new home so quickly - and is training his Daddy to be a good slave .

I know you miss him, Janet, but it must be a good feeling knowing that he has gone to a lovely new home, and that you were responsible for him being a well adjusted, happy boy .

Oh, and it's great that his Daddy is keeping you up to date with what's happening 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I'm so pleased to hear that Andy has settled into his new home so quickly - and is training his Daddy to be a good slave .
> 
> I know you miss him, Janet, but it must be a good feeling knowing that he has gone to a lovely new home, and that you were responsible for him being a well adjusted, happy boy .
> 
> ...



It does get very difficult in the evenings when Patrick and Zappa go to bed. I missseeing Andy racing around the house. It was always so much fun to guess where he was going to zoom off to next. He really did have a dynamic presence when he was at-large and in-charge. 

I also wonder if the cats miss him now that they don't get bothered by his groom-me gestures. I do know that Zappa is having fun bonking around in his condo. She looks so tiny for that set-up that I'm afraid I could lose her in there...  I might have to build one for her also, or something similar to fit the space her cage is in now. I guess I will have to see how creative I am able to be witha condo for her. 

myheart


----------



## Apro4x4 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not his girlfriend.......I'm his new DADDY and a proud one at that 

He laid on my back on my back last night while I was on the floor, he must of been cold. He also loves to sit in front of the big picture window and stare outside...he sat there for almost an hour just looking.

BTW: his appetite is back!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 22, 2009)

Andy's DADDY is here!! inkbouce: Tony's here to give us ALL-ANDY-TV Updates! :sunshine::wave:

It's good to have back warmers in the house.


----------



## Apro4x4 (Oct 22, 2009)

It's looks like I studdered while typing.

He was outside of his condo for 5 hours last night. Running, exploring, chill'n...he got a rub down and I got some hum's and kisses as well. I thinks he hates the color red. I went to change out of my work clothes and changed into my Aaron Rodgers jersey (quarterbacks wear red during practice) and grey shorts.Then I came in with some fresh water and greens to put into his cage and he thumped and took off behind the couch. I couldn't coax him out. After a while, I changed into my blue sweatshirt and cautiously came out but would ignore me for the longest time. 

Eh, whatever!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 22, 2009)

those dots can indicate a mind wandering  

Was it Temple Grandin's book that indicated the color red could be disturbing to animals? 
Would Andy have said, "whoa, Dad, those are big Letters on your jersey, and that's RED :devil!" 

Smart boy! ~ Will wait to hear the expertise from RO bunny guardians ~

For good suppers and s.p.o.i.l.e.d treatment, heck, i'd give _kisses_, too. (uh, do you charge for rub downs?)


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 22, 2009)

Woohoo! So glad we get to hear about Andy's antics!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Andy's daddy!!! We're so thrilled you're here to tell us all about Andy!!!


----------



## myheart (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Andy's Dad... glad to see you were able to find Andy's blog well enough. Now you will be able to catch up on things Andy had been doing while with me along with the few pics I was able to get during his playtime.

Now thatAndy is adopted and in his forever home, are you going to start a blog forhim yourself? You might have to come up with a catchyblog-title like "Racers only,"or "No time forbreaks." Then you will be able post oodles of cute Andy pics also. Did I forget to tell you that we are all crazy for pics? 

Have you checked the rest of the forum out? If you have any questions, either do a search for similar situations or make a new post about it. I am sure that some-bun will chime in with an answer.

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Andy's Dad! This is Angela! I'm so glad you could make it on the forum. Myheart keeps telling me how spoiled Andy is, he found such a great home with you!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it illegal to carry on blog conversations if you are not the original poster? I dearly hope Tony will come back and update us all, even if myheart Janet started the thread.

Miss you guys, and head strokes to Andy. :wave:

:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 27, 2009)

Ditto!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah. How's 'our' Andy doing? 

Jan


----------

